# CHURCH CELEBRITY SCANDALS - who do we believe?



## taytay86 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ladies,

After hearing the scandal with Juanita Bynum and her husband, and the slackness she was 'gwanin' with (putting her personal life on blast for publicity reasons it seems) should those who love her ministry continue to follow her? What example is she setting? 

Donnie McClurken admitted he was once gay, but repented and was healed by God. Do you still listen to his music?

Creflo Dollar - his church "gave" him a Rolls Royce and collected 69 million... Would you continue to bring offering to his church?

Tonnex puts out a song with countless vulgarities and volient lyrics, and then later apologizes for it.

I feel that it's very important for us to be careful of who we chose to listen to, follow examples of etc. It seems like many people are in the church now, because it's "cool" and not because they are truly saved and want to contribute to God's Kingdom.

I understand that we are all human, and fall short of the Glory of God.
I know the bible warns us of fakes in the last days, but I also know Satan will try to destroy any flourishing ministry -- *should we avoid hearing their teachings and music?* Is there any harm if we choose not to?

Just looking for opinions.


----------



## delp (Jun 11, 2008)

I try not to follow people. I have been in the word of faith ministries for awhile. I listen to certain messages but I don't go to big conventions, follow people from state to state,etc... I remember hearing a minister advising someone to read his book about how to talk to God over reading the Bible. He told the person to read his book first,.... I was like how about talking to the lord and seeking his face until you hear from him on your own and find out what works for you.  I like some of Donnie McClurken's songs. I try not to judge because these are the people who came out and spoke openly about their situation... who knows what goes on in private. In Georgia we just had a big time minister that just got caught: child molestation charges, sleeping with brothers wife, sleeping with choir director,.... everything sexual sin you can think of..... I was like Wow. I am talking Jerry Springer stuff like you uncle is now your father stuff. I just try to get the word that apply to my life and let God judge.


----------



## Rapunzel* (Jun 11, 2008)

i agree we have to be mindful in what we come in contact with and observe whats holy and not holy

like my dad has said before
everyone is a christian now because its a thing to do, but when he grew up they would look at a Christian as a peculiar person they were a outcast and so different from others(1980's)


----------



## firecracker (Jun 11, 2008)

Celebrities are people and people should not be worshipped anyways.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 11, 2008)

firecracker said:


> Celebrities are people and people should not be worshipped anyways.


 
Please don't misquote what I said - I never said anything about  worshipping these people. They are leaders in the Christian communities - You don't worship gospel artist, or your pastor do you? You hear their teaching or testimony and apply the learnings do your own life. 

My arguement is, as anointing as these people/or their music is it safe to continue to follow (not physically) their teachings?


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 11, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> should we *continue* to look up to these *church celebrities*?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.


*
imo, no one should have been looking up to them in the 1st place since these "church celebrities" should have been at all times pointing people to took toward god, not them. to continue to look up to them of course would be improper.

i thank god every time i think about stuff going on in the christian world that our pastor taught us very well in the word and how to recognize a false prophet and/or errror in the church. weare able to test the spirits because our pastor taught us correctly and taught us well.*


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 11, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> *imo, no one should have been looking up to them in the 1st place since these "church celebrities" should have been at all times pointing people to took toward god, not them. to continue to look up to them of course would be improper.*
> 
> *i thank god every time i think about stuff going on in the christian world that our pastor taught us very well in the word and how to recognize a false prophet and/or errror in the church. weare able to test the spirits because our pastor taught us correctly and taught us well.*


 

Again, not "looking upto" in the sense of worship. However, what if it was your pastor who taught you all you know turned out to be gay, or beat his wife. Would you find another church, or pray him up?


----------



## Keen (Jun 11, 2008)

Regarding Donnie McClurken, if the guy say he repented, he repented. The lord knows his heart.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 11, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Please don't misquote what I said - I never said anything about worshipping these people. They are leaders in the Christian communities - You don't worship gospel artist, or your pastor do you? You hear their teaching or testimony and apply the learnings do your own life.
> 
> My arguement is, as anointing as these people/or their music is it safe to continue to follow (not physically) their teachings?


 
We pay taxes to a corrupt Bush administration who misdirects funds for an unjust/illegal "war".

We re-elect officials who have been caught on videotape for smocking COCAINE.

So what's the core sentiment(s) of the OP's inquiry/ies?

That we avoid exposure to people/situations re. the "sins" we know about?

That we base our CHOICES to participate re. the "sins" we know about?

Last time I looked, nobody has a gun to his or her head FORCING them to listen to anybody's so-called teachings, unless there's some "spiritual seduction" going on....

In any situation, be it religious or secular, let's put responsibility and accountability in its proper place: WITH THE INDIVIDUAL MAKING THE CHOICES.

And I'm talking about so-called everyday folk who have sound minds, etc., not the infirmed, vulnerable. etc.

And back to the point about giving tithes and offerings to a church...ANY CHURCH.... that's all FREE WILL. The government doesn't even TRUST YOU to pay your taxes WILLINGLY. The government HIJACKS that money before you get your check! How about that?!??!

Two more points:

1. King David (from the Bible) was known as a man after God's own heart. This is the SAME MAN who wrote many of the Psalms. He was also an adulterer, murderer, etc. Are you gonna stop reciting Psalm 23? I didn't think so. (Ooooh!!! That's a good place to praise Him! )

AND, what made David so close to the Lord, because DAVID REPENTED! HE took his junky self straight to the Father and said, I'm sorry Lord, please forgive me. And we ALL have to answer to the Lord for what we do, right and wrong.

Donnie M., Juanita, Creflo, Tonex, and everybody else has to answer to the LORD for what they say and do.

Now as far as listening to their music and giving offerings and whatnot. That's why we have the HOLY SPIRIT, who is our comfort, guide, and spirit of TRUTH. St. John 16:13 says "Howbeit when he, the spirit of truth is come, he will guide you into all truth; for he shall not speak of himself, but whatever he shall hear, that shall he speak, and he will show you things to come."

In other words, whomever comes in the name of the Lord Jesus, it should agree with the HOLY SPIRIT inside you. I don't care if they are the biggest Christian on the planet. If their stuff doesn't agree with the Holy Spirit inside you, then seek the Lord for direction to know which way to go and how to do. The Holy Spirit will not misguide you.

Now it is STUPID (yeah, I had to go there) to sit under a pastor and you don't TRUST that pastor to do right by the Word of God and the people's tithes and offerings. So that's on the individual. That's not on Creflo and the like. It's not even on the Lord and it's not even on the devil. That's on YOU.

Proverbs 3:5-6: "Trust in the Lord with all thine heart and lean not to thy own understanding. In ALL THY WAYS ACKNOWLEDGE HIM, and he will direct thy paths."

I'm done.


----------



## firecracker (Jun 11, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Please don't misquote what I said - I never said anything about worshipping these people. They are leaders in the Christian communities - You don't worship gospel artist, or your pastor do you? You hear their teaching or testimony and apply the learnings do your own life.
> 
> My arguement is, as anointing as these people/or their music is it safe to continue to follow (not physically) their teachings?


 
I never quoted you.   I simply made a statement to what you posted.   I don't worship humans period so please no assumptions.

Thanks RR!


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 11, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> We pay taxes to a corrupt Bush administration who misdirects funds for an unjust/illegal "war".
> 
> We re-elect officials who have been caught on videotape for smocking COCAINE.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 11, 2008)

I say stay away from all of them.  Even the very elect is falling for these mad men of the devil.  Using the church to profit.  It wouldn't surprise me if any of them even believe in God and if they do, they believe his word is a lie.


----------



## meka (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont think Donnie McClurkin said he was gay, he said he had homosexual tendencies as a result of being molested by male relatives from such a young age. God delivered him from that.













taytay86 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> After hearing the scandal with Juanita Bynum and her husband, and the slackness she was 'gwanin' with (putting her personal life on blast for publicity reasons it seems) should those who love her ministry continue to follow her? What example is she setting?
> 
> ...


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 11, 2008)

Great post, RR!


----------



## juju (Jun 11, 2008)

Some of these pastors makes alot of money off their church members,a few weeks ago Benny Hinn was in our city to preach and all he was asking was more , and more money before the lord can bless he said erplexed.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 11, 2008)

juju said:


> Some of these pastors makes alot of money off their church members,a few weeks ago Benny Hinn was in our city to preach and all he was asking was more , and more money before the lord can bless he said erplexed.


 
I heard of this same issue, and I'm disgusted by it. There are a lot of money grabing preachers out there and it's just sad to say the least. We have to be so careful where we give our money to. I'm almost afraid to even support these people by buying their books, CDs etc.

Gosh - the enemy is trying hard isn't he?!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 11, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> I heard of this same issue, and I'm disgusted by it. There are a lot of money grabing preachers out there and it's just sad to say the least. We have to be so careful where we give our money to. I'm almost afraid to even support these people by buying their books, CDs etc.
> 
> Gosh - the enemy is trying hard isn't he?!


 

Amen look at what we are going through on a world scale! Some preachers are money hungry!


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 11, 2008)

My primary concern is with women/men of such influence in "ministry" and how their growing lack of credibility negatively impacts the lives of Christians who follow them. It's embarrassing.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 12, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> Again, *not "looking upto" in the sense of worship*. However, what if it was your pastor who taught you all you know turned out to be gay, or beat his wife. *Would you find another church, or pray him up?*


when i said not look up to i meant exactly that -look up to - not worship. 

my pastor has done some things that i'm not cool with (no, he is not gay nor an abuser) and i am doing both - looking for a new church home and praying him up. and that is y i am happy he taught us well, otherwise i (and several thousand other members) would never have known better.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 12, 2008)

> We pay taxes to a corrupt Bush administration who misdirects funds for an unjust/illegal "war".
> 
> Correction: we pay taxes to our government "Caesar" (a.k.a. the gub-ment) and not the president (but hey, if you wanna take the caesar scripture literally then the bible tells you to pay the corrupt Bush admin what is due them, just like you will pay the non-corrupt Obama admin if they get in office).
> 
> ...


10 char rule


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 12, 2008)

taytay86 said:


> *should we avoid hearing their teachings and music?* Is there any harm if we choose not to?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.



I see an edit....
*
IMO: if an individual discovers that there is corruption or sin in a Christian ministry/minister then that person should avoid the minister and the ministry and the teachings. 

As for music, IMO if the music is still leading people to Jesus and souls being saved, then I do not see any harm. Particularly if the artist has repented. Music was Lucifer's bailiwick when he was in heaven and artists are particularly vulnerable to demonic attacks. 

However, in the Tonex example you used (of which I have no clue who this person is or anything about the cussing) I do not have enough information to make an educated opinion on Tonex. But based on your post, I'd stay away.*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 12, 2008)

seximami said:


> i agree we have to be mindful in what we come in contact with and observe whats holy and not holy
> 
> like my dad has said before
> *everyone is a christian now because its a thing to do, but when he grew up they would look at a Christian as a peculiar person they were a outcast and so different from others(1980's)*



Where did your father grow up?


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 12, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> 10 char rule
> 
> And back to the point about giving tithes and offerings to a church...ANY CHURCH.... that's all FREE WILL. The government doesn't even TRUST YOU to pay your taxes WILLINGLY. The government HIJACKS that money before you get your check! How about that?!??!
> According to a post you did a while back, it is not free will, it is an obligation that a christian must do, just like paying taxes. (or at least i _think_ it was jesus who said we have to render to Caesar.....you know the rest).


 
Making sure I'm quoted accurately.

Pull the post where I said a person does not have free will regarding tithing. I do believe tithing is a vital part of the overall Christian walk. You call yourself any kind of Christian, you're a tither. A common thread throughout my posts on this topic is that every human being on the planet has free will. We even have free will to serve Christ or not and obey His Word.

For the rest of the points you spoke to in my post, it's your free will to speak to them.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 12, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Making sure I'm *quoted accurately*.
> 
> * Pull the post where I said a person does not have free will regarding tithing.* I do believe tithing is a vital part of the overall Christian walk. You call yourself any kind of Christian, you're a tither. A common thread throughout my posts on this topic is that every human being on the planet has free will. We even have free will to serve Christ or not and obey His Word.
> 
> For the rest of the points you spoke to in my post, it's your free will to speak to them.



1. I was paraphrasing something you said. By my paraphrasing I was typing what I inferred from your post.

2. Had I been quoting you, I would have "quoted" you. You actually said (here comes another paraphrase) that one gives tithes (out of obedience). We did not agree on the give/pay aspect.

3. The inference from something you said about giving tithes read (to me) that if one chose not to do it, they had better get right with God because they were disobedient. 

If one is disobedient that implies that they deliberately and willfully chose not to do something that they were required to do. A requirement preformed through obedience is the same implication. An individual does have the ability to exercise his/her free will to be disobedient. However, obedience is the relinquishing/quashing of one's own free will to bend to or comply with the will of another. 



			
				RelaerRehab said:
			
		

> (edited for brevity)...If I were you, I would get up, drive to the church and slip that tithing envelope under the bars.... I would do WHATEVER I had to do to get that right before the sun goes down on this day...



This is the post where I inferred the implication that one did not have free will to not tithe and had better tithe before the sun went down on that day. If that is not what you were implying, my bad because that is what I inferred. 



			
				RelaxerRehab said:
			
		

> (again, edited for brevity)
> A couple of quick things:
> 1) We do not PAY tithes and offerings. We GIVE them, willingly, gladly, cheerfully.
> 
> ...



To to anything out of obedience & discipline = perform an act where my free will is not available for me to use.
Disobey = exercising my free will.

Obedience: "Obedience (Lat. obêdire, "to hearken to", hence "to obey") is the *complying* with a command or precept. It is here regarded not as a transitory and isolated act but rather as a virtue or principle of righteous conduct. It is then said to be the moral habit by which one carries out the order of his superior with the precise intent of fulfilling the injunction."

Obedience subordinates free will. 
Subordinate: submissive to or controlled by authority

Comply: to conform, submit, or adapt (as to a regulation or to another's wishes) as required or requested.​So, like I said. The way that I understand obedience, it is not an act of free will, it is following the will of an authority. Hence the reason for the way I understood your posts.

But if it makes you feel "more righter" or vindicated: Obedience can be viewed or stated as one exercising his/her free will to stifle or ignore his/her free will to do the will of another.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 12, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Obedience subordinates free will.


 
Per your sentence above.... I had to ponder a moment....

Obedience done out of anything BUT free will is witchcraft. In other words, forcing somebody to do something they don't want to do but through seduction, manipulation, threat of force, etc. 

So noted on the rest of your response. Not as a dismissal, but to acknowledge your right and privilege to express yourself and to not start an unhealthy and unfruitful and unproductive tit-for-tat, esp. since you've noted that you edited quotes for brevity.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 13, 2008)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Per your sentence above.... I had to ponder a moment....
> 
> * Obedience done out of anything BUT free will is witchcraft.* In other words, forcing somebody to do something they don't want to do but through seduction, manipulation, threat of force, etc.
> 
> So noted on the rest of your response. Not as a dismissal, but to acknowledge your right and privilege to express yourself and to not start an unhealthy and unfruitful and unproductive tit-for-tat, esp. since you've noted that you edited quotes for brevity.




Normally, I let you have the last word since I've noticed that is your m.o. and you seem to enjoy it. You usually end with some kind of snippy quip just as you typed in the above post. This time...

I disagree with the bold statement. No one is "forced" to obey. You can choose to disobey but do not confuse choice with free will. Free will is the ability to act on a choice. If you choose to obey, you are coming into agreement with the authority that you are obeying. That is not the same as exercising free will. Disobeying authority is exercising free will to choose not to obey. No one has to choose to obey, we choose to disobey.

Life was well with Lucifer as long as he performed his created function. He did not have to choose daily to be who is was. But one day, he decides that he wants to be like the Most High and in that moment he chose to disobey. The rest is history (and present and future).

I don't choose to abide by the established laws. I just do it. It is my obligation to obey. But if one day I break a law (like speeding b/c I'm late for something) I have now exercised my will to disobey authority. 

Jesus did not have to exercise free will to fulfill out of obedience his purpose. He asked His Father to take his fate from Him. God did not honor that request and Jesus continued on. He did not choose to obey, he chose not to disobey. It is stated clearly that if He wanted to, He was God, He could choose to save himself but had He done that, He would have sinned which would have been the result of Him choosing to exercise His free will. Jesus was not under some spell of witchcraft. He did not exercise His free will to obey, He didn't have to, Savior was His created purpose. The only choice or exercise of free will He was free to make was to not be Savior and to come down off of the cross or not even go in the 1st place. That would have been a deliberate act of disobedience. An act of exercising free will.


----------



## coconow2007 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you have to read and follow teachings for yourself.  You cannot depend on others because they are human and prone to mistakes just like we all are.


----------



## PaperClip (Jun 13, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Normally, I let you have the last word since I've noticed that is your m.o. and you seem to enjoy it. You usually end with some kind of snippy quip just as you typed in the above post. This time...
> 
> I disagree with the bold statement. No one is "forced" to obey. You can choose to disobey but do not confuse choice with free will. Free will is the ability to act on a choice. If you choose to obey, you are coming into agreement with the authority that you are obeying. That is not the same as exercising free will. Disobeying authority is exercising free will to choose not to obey. No one has to choose to obey, we choose to disobey.
> 
> ...


 
You can certainly have the last word. It's never been a competition.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 13, 2008)

I think that it is key to nourish and develop your personal relationship with God and His Word to be able to discern what to believe and what not to believe. This takes some work, time and effort on our part (meaning the Christian that has confessed Jesus as their personal Lord and Savior). By work I mean craving out time each day to read the bible, to prayer and to meditate on scriptures. It takes conscious effort to forgive others and to be quick to repent so that you can hear from God. To faithfully attend a church where you are being fed the Word of God and where you believe is the right place for you to give of your finances, time and talent. Regardless of how the media portrays Christian leaders with valid or invalid claims, it really doesn't change the daily need for God in each of our lives. But if one is not willing to read the bible, pray and even acknowledge God's presence or His word. Or go to the church but only want to pick and choose what parts of the bible or sermon will benefit them, then it is very easy to be deceive and accept any negative report because there isn't enough of a realtionship with God developed within you to know the difference. 

As for my pastor, Pastor Creflo Dollar, he is not a Church Celebrity. He is a Man of God that teaches the Word of God with simplicity and understanding. Yes, he was GIVEN a Rolls Royce by the church but he has sown cars into people's lives as well but you will never hear about that in a media report. Yes, the ministry takes in millions of dollars but that is to be expected of a worldwide ministry.


----------



## kayte (Jun 13, 2008)

I get impatient with threads/topic like this_..I am a better sinner so I get to scrutinze your sins....and make a judgement about you and consider boycotting ..your.... product.... service...records....church etc etc...._
What EVER came of the Christian view of "forgiving 7x 70" or "be ye tender hearted...forgiving one another as Christ forgave you"
..."taking the log out of one's own eye,first" ....."the one without....sin may cast the first stone from the Bible"
Repenting of sins can be done publicly or privately...with a-n-y-o-n-e....AND WE ARE ALL SINNERS....high profile people low profile people no profile people.... serve our Lord as best as can and try to do a bit better than the day before .....

So...If we took an itemized integrity inventory of each other...gave an "exam in who honestly walks a moral path" so that only the _civilized Christians_ would form a worshipping body.... well....the pews would be and remain empty ...only the NON SINNERS..the flies and cockroaches would visit...and no one would buy anything from anybody....no one could..and btw..I'd FLUNK in the first minute. I sure hope people will continue to check out my books at the library and/or buy them...buy my books,anyway.....God knows... I struggle EVERY DAY EVERY HOUR with my sins...sometimes it 's made public and sometimes in privately to my God...Are these these Christians any less entitled to their process and their privacy..

Jesus said ....
ALL have sinned and fallen short of the glory of God.
The Word says...There is No one rightous .. no not one 
not you ..not me...
if anyone on this thread is sinless let me shake your hand...and ask how did you get so perfect? tell me the big secret....then I can be afforded the luxury of pointing/shaking a righteous and sanctified finger.


----------



## discobiscuits (Jun 13, 2008)

Kayte has put me in my place and your comments are making me re-think some of my comments in post #21.


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 14, 2008)

kayte said:


> I get impatient with threads/topic like this_..I am a better sinner so I get to scrutinze your sins....and make a judgement about you and consider boycotting ..your.... product.... service...records....church etc etc...._
> What EVER came of the Christian view of "forgiving 7x 70" or "be ye tender hearted...forgiving one another as Christ forgave you"
> ..."taking the log out of one's own eye,first" ....."the one without....sin may cast the first stone from the Bible"
> Repenting of sins can be done publicly or privately...with a-n-y-o-n-e....AND WE ARE ALL SINNERS....high profile people low profile people no profile people.... serve our Lord as best as can and try to do a bit better than the day before .....
> ...


 
I hear you, and respect your opinion. I don't believe anyone on here, myself included, is without sin. That's obvious. Like I've mentioned before, these people are in positions of power, yet abusing the same power God gave them to minister/teach other people. It becomes an issue when chuches/ministers/pastors and the like prey on middle class or poor individuals by making them believe they are supporting a good cause (i.e. Sunday school for the kids, building fund etc.) and will receive blessings when the money is going towards private jets, cars and let's face it - their kid's tuition.

If anything it's these same people that are pointing the finger at you and I in terms of sin, but only God knows what they do in the closet.


----------



## kayte (Jun 14, 2008)

JOJ.....you are a lovely spirited woman of God...period...it sure is not my place to put anybody in anyone's place.lol..I cannot even find my own..place...I struggle and stumble so..often..and it is not pretty

Op... your thread mentions most of these people either offered apologies or repented...so unclear/puzzled as to why ..if that's good enough for God..why that would not be good enough for me...

Donnie Mclurkin sang a song on the show about how you can fall down but ..get back up again... on "Girlfriends" and preached from Romans 
There is NO condemnation for those in Christ Jesus with such honesty such power..I wept and do you know why he could...speak with such honesty? Because he is a living example of one who has seen pain of what sin does.....hundreds of hundreds saw that show and were moved...and good was done..Don't you think God had a hand in that?

Donnie Mclurkin (insert any Christian Celebrity) has fallen and wants to get back up again.....why shouldn't that help be given him as Christian?
don't we do... what we do... behind closed doors..too? 
l suppose it comes down to what does it really mean to carry the name of Christ ..what are the values? ..biblical ones?.or ones that suscribe/mirror worldly ideals? 

How about an experiment? What if we were to retitle this thread and the opening paragraph?
_CHURCH CELBRITY SCANDALS -who do we believe? _
_The media......the gossip .....the sensationalism..... _
_all tools of the enemy? .........or The Word of God that sas we are to pray for those in authority..and that says ..._
_There is now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus _

_Sisters ..let's offer our prayers to these leaders who have been blessed with influence and power that they may lead with the mighty hands of God... open their eyes to any deceit..knowingly or unknown so that they may rectify any wrong and humbly walk in the true light of Christ..._

_and teach us Oh God.._

_to have compassion and patience as they struggle with their own sin,temptation,and relationship with You..that we are all subject to _
_both personal sins and those made public......We pray so they can continue to spread the Message and bring more sisters and brothers to the divine Family to feast at the banquet table_

The Lord uses imperfect people OP

Moses was a murderer...but he saw God's face
Miriam was racist.....but led the dance of praise
Mathew was a tax collector as in embezzler...but was chosen by Jesus
Paul was a mass murderer..but wrote ultimate book on Love read 1 Corinthians 13...the entire chapter 
Rahab was a jericho harlot....but saved Joshua the heir leader of the chosen people
David an adulterer/murderer...but was the great leader...who had his initiation by fearlessly killing the giant Goliath..
and wrote repentance in Chapter 51 of Psalm 
Jacob swindled his own twin brother.....but wrestled with God and was blessed

Peter denied Christ 3 times and the first thing Jesus said when He saw him was 

_Peace be with you_


----------



## kayte (Jun 14, 2008)

Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. 2At dawn he appeared again in the temple courts, where all the people gathered around him, and he sat down to teach them. *The teachers of the law *and the Pharisees brought in a woman caught in adultery. They made her stand before the group 4and said to Jesus, "Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?" 

*But Jesus bent down and started to write on the ground with his finger.* 7When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them, "If any one of you is without sin, let him be the first to throw a stone at her." 
*Again he stooped down and wrote on the ground*

When Jesus had lifted up himself, and saw none but the woman, he said unto her, _Woman, where are those thine accusers_? 
hath no man condemned thee? 

She said, No man, Lord. 
And Jesus said unto her, _Neither do I condemn thee_:
go, and sin no more.”


----------



## taytay86 (Jun 14, 2008)

kayte said:


> Jesus went to the Mount of Olives. 2At dawn he appeared again in the temple courts, where all the people gathered around him, and he sat down to teach them. *The teachers of the law *and the Pharisees brought in a woman caught in adultery. They made her stand before the group 4and said to Jesus, "Teacher, this woman was caught in the act of adultery. In the Law Moses commanded us to stone such women. Now what do you say?"
> 
> *But Jesus bent down and started to write on the ground with his finger.* 7When they kept on questioning him, he straightened up and said to them, "If any one of you is without sin, let him be the first to throw a stone at her."
> *Again he stooped down and wrote on the ground*
> ...


 

Powerful. Thanks for both posts. I agree with you, when those are in sin we must pray them up. But there is a difference when praying for those who repent, and those who know their wrong and keep sinning to no avail.


----------

